# Finally put the Wall-Hanger Henry on the wall!



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

After owning it for three years, I finally got my Henry Tribute rifle hung up on the wall as it should be. Found the painting last fall at a thrift store for $12. It has a plywood back so it will easily carry the weight.

Dug out a scrap 1" oak dowel piece I knew I had. Lopped off about 4 inches with a band saw, then cut it in half and at a slight angle. Painted 'em with a bit of tan-colored camo paint I had, then used wood screws with 1¼" fender washers through the back to secure them to the painting.

Also had to hot-glue the star back on as it was loose when I bought it.









Made for a nice, fun indoor project on a cold, wet miserable winter day.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sweet. Looks great.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That right there is Americana Art with a splash of 2A Liberty! Good work BPH


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Good job!

I've got a 1863 Springfield over the mantle, sorry no pics. PS it still will shoot


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Good job!
> 
> I've got a 1863 Springfield over the mantle, sorry no pics. PS it still will shoot


This one has never been fired (unless the factory did).


----------



## Snake_doctor (Apr 21, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> This one has never been fired (unless the factory did).


they do, several proof loads were shot through it normally. Henry makes a quality piece so it's very unlikely that they dont proof fire their products.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> This one has never been fired (unless the factory did).


My 1863 has been well proofed. Wish it could tell it's tale.......could be a Gettysburg gun.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> After owning it for three years, I finally got my Henry Tribute rifle hung up on the wall as it should be. Found the painting last fall at a thrift store for $12. It has a plywood back so it will easily carry the weight.
> 
> Dug out a scrap 1" oak dowel piece I knew I had. Lopped off about 4 inches with a band saw, then cut it in half and at a slight angle. Painted 'em with a bit of tan-colored camo paint I had, then used wood screws with 1¼" fender washers through the back to secure them to the painting.
> 
> ...


Looks like a real nice display.

Can't do that here, they need to be locked by this commie states rules or welded shut for all practical purposes.

At one time I use to only lock up the machine guns, now almost everything is, especially when we leave here.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Looks like a real nice display.
> 
> Can't do that here, they need to be locked by this commie states rules or welded shut for all practical purposes.
> 
> At one time I use to only lock up the machine guns, now almost everything is, especially when we leave here.


That could be a case to go to the SOTUS, should be. Along with their other bans/restrictions of rights.

Sam and John Adams, John Hancock, are rolling in their graves at the basturds running the state now.....

PS sorry for hijack. That's purty Henery and nice display. Put a few boxes of ammo nearby, just in case.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Looks like a real nice display.
> 
> Can't do that here, they need to be locked by this commie states rules or welded shut for all practical purposes.
> 
> At one time I use to only lock up the machine guns, now almost everything is, especially when we leave here.


We used to have loaded gun in the barn 24/7.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

That looks really nice.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> We used to have loaded gun in the barn 24/7.


What can happen and has, if there is an ambulance call,

and the EMT's or police see an unsecured gun they will confiscate all and revoke you permit.

It has happened many times, I would not allow such as a shift commander by patrol officers.

It happened to my brother who then died after the fact and the court gave us the guns(most of them anyways).

He did not live here under my purview, otherwise it would never have happened.

Took four years for the court to order the PD to release them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty nice. Great subject matter and good work get it displayed right.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Very nice. 
Wife has her grand dad's old single shot 410 that would look great on something like that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Swrock said:


> Very nice.
> Wife has her grand dad's old single shot 410 that would look great on something like that.


Let's find out.... send it to me! :devil:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That's awesome! It would look great hinging in my study. :tango_face_wink:


----------

